# Glo fire 301 assembly  HELP!



## DKbrox (Feb 25, 2018)

We recently purchased what we think is a glo fire 301. (Photos attached). We are not sure if everything is there and how to put the heat plates in. Looking for some expert help. (non expert help is also appreciated)

Also in any of the pictures I have seen, this door is different it doesn’t have the name on it. I don’t know if it’s maybe older, newer or maybe replaced.  Thoughts?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 25, 2018)

DKbrox said:


> View attachment 223505
> View attachment 223506
> 
> 
> ...



read this: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/glo-fire-301-question.44424/


----------



## DKbrox (Feb 25, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> read this: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/glo-fire-301-question.44424/





We had seen this but it doesn’t show HOW  to install it. It's the upper baffle we have a question about. It doesn’t look quite right. (See photo) it may be correctly installed but I just need a confirmation.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 25, 2018)

It seems you can follow the manual of the Jotul 602. Your stove is a copy.
https://jotul.com/ca/products/wood-stoves/_attachment/50527?_download...ts...


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2018)

DKbrox said:


> View attachment 223550
> 
> We had seen this but it doesn’t show HOW  to install it. It's the upper baffle we have a question about. It doesn’t look quite right. (See photo) it may be correctly installed but I just need a confirmation.



It looks ok in the rear but should be lower in the front. Here's a shot of our stove in the greenhouse. Sorry for the bags, the stove awaits lighting which hasn't happened this year.



PS: Why is there water on the floor of the stove? That's not good for it.


----------

